# Project Rabo: 2012 Giant TCR Adv SL Rabobank buildup



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought I'd share a few photos of this build as we start the winter here in NJ.









Frameset is a Medium. 

My plans are to build it Dura Ace Di2, Zipp 101s, Syntace F119 stem and Syntace Racelite Carbon bar. Although I'll have some lightweight parts on it, it will not be built as a WW bike.

I'm waiting on the internal Di2 harness which is spec'd on the TCR Adv SLs. I have no plans on doing an internal battery as I'm content with the batter placement (non-drive chainstay).

I'm debating on putting on my trusty Dura Ace cranks with Hawk Racing BB (anxious to try the BB out), or getting a Lightning BB so that I can use a pair of Zipp VumaQuads I got a few months ago. My issue is that the Lightning BB uses thin bearings to make the BB30 spindle of the Zipp cranks work on a BB86 bottom bracket shell. On my last TCR Adv SL Rabo (2010 frame), my Ceramic F1 BB only lasted 1000 miles before I had to pull it out for making noises.

We have been lucky with the weather...looking forward for yet ANOTHER outdoor ride tomorrow AM! December 31st, and still no S-*-*-W!


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking forward to this........gorgeous frame.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Love it :thumbsup: I will be following this build as well.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome . Will be interested to see details of your DI2 install as I would like to upgrade my 2012 TCR Adv with DI2 later in the year. Have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Fork steerer cut, stem test fitted. I will have to add a 2mm spacer on top upon final assembly for recommended steerer/stem overlap.

The Syntace F119 is perfect for the new Giant Overdrive2 steerer size (1-1/4"). It normally has a shim to reduce it to 1-1/8" so mounting it without the shim allows for a perfect fit. The included stem cap also fits nicely as well. I've replaced all the F119 steel bolts for titanium ones, including the one on the Syntace stem cap. 

A nice feature of the F119 is that they use all M6 bolts on the entire stem. Most all other stems use smaller M5 bolts to secure the stem and handlebar. Another overlooked aspect of the Syntace stem is their testing protocol. I'm sure other companies have their methods, but it's nice to know that Syntace has this giant machine to make sure their parts withstand serious abuse, while being lightweight.

Sytance VR-3 Testing Machine


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Nice frame....what did you do with the 2010 SL?


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Italianrider76 said:


> Nice frame....what did you do with the 2010 SL?


After riding it for a season, it was gone with the wind! (ebay).


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

BikeArmsRace said:


> After riding it for a season, it was gone with the wind! (ebay).


Nice.... i wonder if there will be much difference between the 2010 and the 2012. Looking forward to seeing the new one built up!


----------



## thenanny (May 2, 2011)

Keep us updated as often as you can! I'm getting ready to order me a 2012 TCR Advanced SL as well, so I'm very interested in seeing what you do with yours!


----------



## socfan12 (Jul 13, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

Latest...

I got the internal Di2 harness yesterday and spent a few hours starting to wire up the frame. What's nice is that there are NO extrnal wires anywhere (even the old TCR SL0 and LTD had the wiring blocks bolted to the outside of the BB). Wiring is a piece of cake.

I'll just get this out of the way...the rear brake cable routing is a pain in the BALLS! There is no way of getting the rear brake cable routed through the frame easily (since it's internal routed now). It took about 30 minutes of poking blindly with a derailleur cable to HOPEFULLY have it poke through. I finally got it done. I installed the Alligator I-Link brake cable system (similar to Nokon).

I cut the seatmast today, as well as tighting up some lose ends (mounting the Di2 satellite shifter on the handlebar). I'll need to finish the last of the little bits at the bike shop (install chain and check rear derailleur hanger alignment). Then, ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow!


----------



## Radioactive Man (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah I had same issue with rear brake cable. They strangely do not run a full length liner here like the derailleur cable guides so it is painful. I finally got mine through by strategically bending the end of the brake cable at the right angle so it poked through. Next time I remove it I will run a liner through first so its easy to reinstall.! 

If you have some pics of your DI2 install that would be nice to see....


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow man, you have some crazy bike buildups on this site. Do you own a shop or are these all for personal use??


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the ONLY part of the harness that you see (other than the obvious rear der, front der, and front wire harness portions). This new bike routing is REALLY clean.










The entire internal harness is lighter than standard as well...95g on my scale for the harness alone.










I'm going to change the bar (too deep and the reach is too long), and the saddle will change when I have a suitable replacement. This bike rides AMAZING!

No, dcom, I do not own a shop. I am very friendly with the LBS (who is a Giant, Specialized, and Look dealer). Anything they get in, I've gotta have it! You can never have too many bikes! It's like getting too many hugs from your kids...no such thing!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Nice job!! Now.....how does she ride compared to the 2010??


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

fugly


----------



## Radioactive Man (Jan 29, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> fugly


Doesn't really matter when we are flying past your glamour


----------



## thenanny (May 2, 2011)

Awesome looking bike! Can't wait until all my parts are in so I can ride mine!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw the Giant Rabobank bike in Taiwan at the Giant bike shop, 2 days ago for around $7000. Shimano Dura Ace Group & Shimano Dura Ace 7900 wheels.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Im a big fan of rabobank giants (have the tcr version), and this is absoluteky beautiful.


----------

